# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Help mij!

## helpmijplease

hallo... ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar en ik word heel onregelmatig ongesteld.. ik ben de afgelopen tijd om de 3 weken ongesteld geworden maar nu word ik het maar niet :Frown:  :Frown: 
kan het komen door dat k me door mn vriend laat vingeren????
 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Petra717

Hoi, 

Als je bang bent dat je zwanger bent, doordat je vriend je vingert. Dan kan ik je geruststellen, dat is niet mogelijk... Met uitzondering als hij zijn eigen sperma (dus als hij zichzelf eerst heeft afgetrokken) aan zijn vingers heeft als hij jouw vingert is er een heel kleine kans. 
Je bent nog jong, en heel vaak is menstruatie in de puberteit heel onregelmatig. Bij de een is dit erger dan bij de ander. (ik had het geluk dat het gelijk regelmatig was, totdat ik aan anticonceptie begon). Stress houd vaak ook de menstruatie op, dus dat kan nu ook de reden zijn waarom je niet ongesteld raakt. 
Ik zou zeggen lucht je hart... als je het echt niet vertrouwd even langs de huisarts... 
Baat het niet dan schaad het niet! 

Succes! 
petra

----------

